# Welcome another new deer hunter!



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

My nephew Matt took his first big game during the ND youth deer hunt. He is excited and happy, and I am very proud to have been his mentor. This was my third opportunity to help a youngster get started on their big game hunting career. I feel blessed. Truth be told, if I could be with the kids all the time, I might never pull a trigger again. And you get a cool hat too!
[siteimg]2321[/siteimg]
Burl


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Great to see a new hunter enjoying the opportunity of a youth hunt. Even better he was satisfied with the animal he bagged. So many youth are pressured to use their tags to pursue that monster when it is really about getting out and gaining experience in the field.
Thanks for sharing your experience Burl and congratulations to you and your nephew.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Congrats on a great hunt and thanks for taking the time to be a mentor!! :beer:


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

congrats to you and your nephew Burly


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

Great job Burl & congrats to the nephew!

:sniper:


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Aug 21, 2005)

ya congrats to your nephew


----------

